# CSM (R) Robert Gallagher 1962-2014



## compforce (Oct 23, 2014)

RIP Ranger Bob Gallagher.  I met him once, he's what I thought of when I thought of a CSM.  I'm sure there are some here that knew him well.  My sincere condolences on your loss.

http://www.armytimes.com/article/20141022/NEWS/310220069/CSM-who-fought-Panama-Somalia-Iraq-dies-52



> A decorated soldier who participated in major military actions spanning three decades and spent the last few years of his career helping fellow wounded warriors was found dead in his Georgia home Oct. 13 of natural causes.
> Retired Command Sgt. Maj. Robert “Bob” Gallagher — who parachuted into Panama during Operation Just Cause, served as a platoon sergeant with Task Force Ranger in the Mogadishu, Somalia, battle made famous by “Black Hawk Down,” and fought on despite being wounded as Task Force 3rd Battalion, 15th Infantry, made its way to Baghdad in 2003 — was 52 years old.
> His death was a result of a heart condition for which he was receiving treatment, his son, Patrick Gallagher, said in a Wednesday interview. Third Infantry Division, the parent unit of the task force in which Gallagher served during Operation Iraqi Freedom, announced his death in a Facebook post.





> Gallagher was born in Bayonne, New Jersey, in 1962 and joined the Army in 1981, according to an online obituary hosted by the Richmond Hill Funeral Home. He earned a Silver Star, two Bronze Stars (one with “V” device) and two Purple Hearts, among other awards and decorations.





> A memorial ceremony is scheduled for Oct. 31 at Fort Benning, Georgia, home of the 75th Ranger Regiment, family members said. Gallagher is to be buried at Arlington National Cemetery, but a date has not been determined, according to family members and the funeral home.


----------



## Grunt (Oct 23, 2014)

Rest In Peace, Warrior and thank you for your many years of service and sacrifice.

My sincerest condolences to those of you here who knew him personally, as well as to his family.


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 23, 2014)

RIP.


----------



## x SF med (Oct 23, 2014)

Rest Easy CSM, your tour is over, may you feast well in Valhalla.


----------



## AWP (Oct 23, 2014)

My condolences. An amazing life cut short.

Blue skies.


----------



## CDG (Oct 23, 2014)

RIP CSM. What a life....


----------



## racing_kitty (Oct 23, 2014)

Fair winds and following seas, sar'n major.  A shame you're gone so soon.


----------



## Marine0311 (Oct 23, 2014)

RIP Sgt Maj. Rest easy. We will continue to march on.


----------



## Dame (Oct 23, 2014)

Rest in peace, CSM. Gone too soon.


----------



## Viper1 (Oct 24, 2014)

Rest in Peace CSM Gallagher


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 24, 2014)

Rest In God's Own Peace ,Warrior.


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 25, 2014)

Rest easy now.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Oct 25, 2014)

Fair winds and following seas, CSM.


----------

